# Bill Goldbergs Workout



## Rykard Maximus (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Guys,

out of curiosity does anyone know what sort of routine Bill Goldberg - the wrestler follows? I know he used to play football. He seems to have a powerful, functional physique ..

Rich


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

Do you really think he has a "special routine" that will make you look like him? 

If he is an ex-football player I would assume that he utilizes power movements, and compound exercises using heavy weights. 

Either way, it's quite irrelevant, there is no such thing as a "canned routine/program" that will work for everyone. If you want to gain size focus on heavy lifting using compound exersises, e.g. squats, rows, presses. And of course eat 6 meals per day with protein intake being at least one gram per pound of bodyweight. 

Don't worry about the routine that Arnold used, or your favorite wrestler. I guarantee that you can get better info right here.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

btw, football players typically focus on mostly ballistic olympic style lifting, cleans and jerks, etc.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> btw, football players typically focus on mostly ballistic olympic style lifting, cleans and jerks, etc.


Except me, I've got bodybuilder in my blood and it makes my coach crazy


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rykard Maximus *_
> Hi Guys,
> 
> out of curiosity does anyone know what sort of routine Bill Goldberg - the wrestler follows? I know he used to play football. He seems to have a powerful, functional physique ..
> ...


Here Rich, I posted workout in this thread along the line of what Prince was saying with simple compounds power movements.  Take it from a football player, this is what football palyers use.  However I changed the amount of reps on this to gear it more towards size rather than focusing on strenght.  This Split is designed to add mass quickly, concentrate on the tiny little adjustments later on. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19656


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2003)

Exactly what Prince said.  

Rykard... why would you want to follow what Goldberg does?  Probably the question I would have for you is what do you really want?  What are your goals and the look your trying to achieve?

If it's sports related, then the second post of Prince's would be recommendable.  If power is what your looking for an a dominating mass figure, then short sets and less reps is what you  should strive for.  But if it's Bodybuilding then... well, follow most everyone's routine here within their journals.


----------

